# Freezing grass and weeds



## Jpezz (Jul 31, 2013)

Ive been weening Herc into eating grass and weeds instead of all romaine lettuce and I was wondering if it is possible to freeze grass and weeds for him to eat throughout the winter so he doesn't relapse back into a bad diet. If this is dumb feel free to tell me. Also I should point out that he will absolutely not eat dried timothy grass or anything mixed with it.


----------



## Cymmie (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if it would keep it's nutrition... or if it would even work  but I could be wrong XD I would like to know the answer to this too ^^ so I'm going to stalk this thread.

But couldn't you also grow plants inside your house? For him? How much does he eat?


----------



## wellington (Aug 1, 2013)

I doubt it would work. My of could possibly dry them. However, like already mentioned, grow them inside. I planted seeds in coconut coir and they grew. Also, he won't go back to the bad habit if you don't feed it to him. He should have a varied diet of many things. For example, cactus, mulberry, hibiscus, hays, grasses, dandelion, Mazuri, also store greens like, kale, endive radicchio, mustard and collard greens.


----------



## laney (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried freezing a dandelion, I ran it under the tap then stuck it in the freezer. It froze beautifully but as soon as it defrosted it turned brown


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 1, 2013)

I freeze a lot of greens and use them. Winters here suck and growing indoors is only so efficient. We grow some veggies in dwc serious under lights but that isn't enough to sustain. 


The right stuff frozen is still better nutritionally than bad food fresh... 

The trick the getting them to eat it seems to be starting it young.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Aug 1, 2013)

I put all the weeds in a food processor and blend them,then put them in ice cube trays and freeze them, my little torts love it,but the big 1 isn't too keen.
You can even sneak in things they won't eat but is good for them.


----------



## laney (Aug 1, 2013)

pepsiandjac said:


> I put all the weeds in a food processor and blend them,then put them in ice cube trays and freeze them, my little torts love it,but the big 1 isn't too keen.
> You can even sneak in things they won't eat but is good for them.



This sounds interesting. Do you just fully defrost them and its like a mushy mix for them? Might give it a go


----------



## Jpezz (Aug 1, 2013)

He is getting a varied diet now, but some of it is hard to come by in the winter and some of it he just wont touch.I am stating to grow a few things inside but I don't have the greenest thumb so I don't even know if that will work. I'm thinking of putting up green house over part of the yard just for weeds and grass and see how that works.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 1, 2013)

laney said:


> pepsiandjac said:
> 
> 
> > I put all the weeds in a food processor and blend them,then put them in ice cube trays and freeze them, my little torts love it,but the big 1 isn't too keen.
> ...



I just put it on the tray and out it in the cage. After the cubes freeze you can plop them in zip lock bags so they are easier to store.


----------

